# Al Bateen Teacher Accommodation



## teacherteach (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,

Would anyone know where Al Bateen School houses its teachers? I'm especially interested in the housing for teachers with families. I've read that many teachers live in Al Rayyana but would I be right in thinking that's primarily single teachers?

Also, does anyone work in Al Bateen School? What's it like?!


----------

